# Spearing?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Are any of the shops (in Cape May County) carrying *Good* frozen spearing?

Never had much luck catching those little rascals and no luck keeping them alive!

Thanks,


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I would try Jim's Bait and Tackle or Jersey Bait & Tackle


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Spearing*

Thanks, will do.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

You welcome.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

If you want to catch them fresh, best bet is an umbrella rig.

http://www.amazon.com/Douglas-Net-Company-242-Umbrella/dp/B00023TFRO

You'll trap any spearing, killies, grass shrimp - even the odd blue claw! Just put any piece of bait you have handy in the center of the net and when you pull up (works best from a pier) all the little critters get stuck in the bottom of the net. Jim's or Jersey B&T should carry them (about $10 to $15). 
KMart might even have them.


----------

